
D. Crockford removed as speaker at Nodevember for making speakers uncomfortable - nawitus
https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/50u77r/douglas_crockford_removed_as_a_keynote_speaker_at/
======
g8oz
ALso really obnoxious the way is the way "they" have redefined "unsafe", and
created a charge that no one can possibly defend themselves from: "he made me
feel unsafe". It really puts one in a Kafkaesque position - what response can
you possibly give - if someone decides they feel unsafe then thats that.

------
untog
A Hacker News link to a Reddit thread to a tweet. I'd really like to see a
little bit more detail before grabbing my pitchfork.

I'll admit to being pretty clueless - it would be great if the organizers
could write up the reasons in a blog post or similar. I don't know what
Crockford has done to deserve this - not saying he doesn't, just that I don't
know - and would like to know.

~~~
abustamam
From what I can discern, a few speakers feel "uncomfortable" speaking at a
conference with him around.

Here's one person's opinion on it: [https://medium.com/@nodebotanist/why-i-
won-t-be-speaking-at-...](https://medium.com/@nodebotanist/why-i-won-t-be-
speaking-at-conferences-with-douglas-crockford-
anymore-61bc29f028c8#.5da3ctvx3)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but I honestly think this
particular community is taking Doug waaay too seriously. The community claims
to want diversity... Unless that person thinks differently.

There are some explicit examples of how Doug was hateful in the reddit
comments... And it really just came down to him calling the "old web"
promiscuous, and that translated to "slut shaming" The entire web.

It's situations like these that make me ashamed to call myself a Javascript
developer, but I know that drama happens in all communities.

------
tomohawk
Another irony fail

